# FS: Toshiba 3.0TB MQ03ABB300 Hard Disk Drive



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

*SOLD*

Toshiba 3.0TB MQ03ABB300 Hard Disk Drive
2.5-Inch | SATA 6Gb/s | 5400RPM | 16MB Cache


----------

